# Overpriced Cars and Uniformed Sellers



## dalla951 (Jun 28, 2012)

Why does it seem that almost every gto for sale is priced thousands more than places like kbb quote it for. ive looked on my local craigslist, autotrader, even this site.. although this forum seems better, and some sellers are asking as much as $7k over what they should be in the ball park of. ughh. makes buying one of these cars for what i think is a fair price a challenge


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hahahahahaha try buying a classic that is 100 times it's original purchase price.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most people think their **** doesn't stink. I can't figure out why many GTOs are priced in used Vette territory myself.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Have you seen a G8 lately?

Quite frankly all used car prices are way inflated lately. F-ing Cash for Clunkers....


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Try this guy...


> Selling for how ever much you want to spend...will take payments, will deliver


1968 GTO's

How ever much... If the market could not bare the Corvette type price then it will come down. Also it is good to find a motivated seller that is not out to get top dollar. Look at the housing market right now compared to the days of endless fortune and glory. You are probably more reality based then some of the figures you are seeing. I would love to have a 40k level goat but I want a car I can use and if I paid that much I better be wealthy enough for excellent insurance because I am going to drive it.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

If people think that they can sell their car for an inflated price, they have the right to. As for cash for clunkers...well, you can add that to another "accomplishment" for Obama that will be making me pull the other lever. Idc if his opponent even is Jeb Bush.


----------



## dalla951 (Jun 28, 2012)

i was originally talking about the 04-06 gto, sorry i dont think i included that


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

dalla951 said:


> i was originally talking about the 04-06 gto, sorry i dont think i included that


We know but you don't seem to see how lucky you have it. Ever try and get a loan on a 1966 pontiac?


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

**



dalla951 said:


> i was originally talking about the 04-06 gto, sorry i dont think i included that


Sorry it should have been implied by where you made this topic but I tend to just look at active topics and not pay closer attention. Now for sarcasm theater of the mind...


There has been talk here against the _ONE_, the *Liberal Messiah*. All praise the second coming of Jimmy Carter! Look at what 44th has done, we have far greater unemployment starting with former Speaker Nancy Peloci and the liberal utopia of hope and change is in full swing. Never have there been such wonderful Government intrusion into the lives of the common man then the great tax that is Obamacare and such moving other changes.

All Praise! The *Liberal Messiah*! We should all get in an occupy circle and sing together...






arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jackanapes said:


> Try this guy...
> 
> 1968 GTO's
> 
> How ever much... If the market could not bare the Corvette type price then it will come down. Also it is good to find a motivated seller that is not out to get top dollar. Look at the housing market right now compared to the days of endless fortune and glory. You are probably more reality based then some of the figures you are seeing. I would love to have a 40k level goat but I want a car I can use and if I paid that much I better be wealthy enough for excellent insurance because I am going to drive it.


DO NOT believe everything you see and read. The link above. 3 GTOs? Really? Check the black one, it ain't a GTO. If he's falsifying that what else is he?


----------



## dalla951 (Jun 28, 2012)

i guess my point is i see prices for these cars and compare them to what theyre "supposed to be worth" based on credible sources such as kbb and nada and alot of people are trying to sell them for 30% more. either kbb is wayyyy off and is not a reliable source or these people have their heads in the clouds about how much they car is worth to the current market..


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> DO NOT believe everything you see and read. The link above. 3 GTOs? Really? Check the black one, it ain't a GTO. If he's falsifying that what else is he?



Yeah... I noted the shady layout of the cars on blocks (one Le-mans) and mismatched photos. I would recommend greater confirmation before making any deals. 






dalla951 said:


> i guess my point is i see prices for these cars and compare them to what theyre "supposed to be worth" based on credible sources such as kbb and nada and alot of people are trying to sell them for 30% more. either kbb is wayyyy off and is not a reliable source or these people have their heads in the clouds about how much they car is worth to the current market..



It comes down to what the market will bear. I should think the orphan brand effect would make parts harder to find and thus lower the value in the short term. Yet if there are fools out there to pay the prices you speak of then kbb and such will catch up to it.

also.... Are you talking about individuals selling or the prices posted from stealerships?


----------



## dalla951 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jackanapes said:


> also.... Are you talking about individuals selling or the prices posted from stealerships?


individuals selling. and prices based on individuals from kbb and nada, not dealerships


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Have you seen a G8 lately?
> 
> Quite frankly all used car prices are way inflated lately. F-ing Cash for Clunkers....


Yea, I had my eye on potentially getting a G8 GT after my Mustang caught fire... but I refused to pay what they are 'worth'. Used they are going for what Pontiac was selling them for new towards the end. Crazy.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I do think KBB gave it too big of a hit for Pontiacs demise. It's still a GM...and a classic.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

look up this place.. Autos by Joseph in Milton NY I almost Shi*. 2006 GTO black after market wheels after market exhaust ripped seats I didnt get under the hood so I dont know if its stock or long tubes. 95968 miles $19995.00------danfigg

New & Used Pontiac Cars Commercial Vans For Sale Highland 12528 New Paltz Poughkeepsie NY - Auto By Joseph Inc


----------



## samtech (Feb 23, 2012)

*Overpriced Cars*

Is the price seasonal? High in spring and summer low in winter? I've been shopping around for awhile. I just might buy my upgrades before I buy my GTO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've noticed that even the Kelly Blue Book has gone up on my car from where it was after Cash-4-Clunkers. I wouldn't whine too much if I was a buyer tho. They're still a lot cheaper now than $32,000.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I've noticed that even the Kelly Blue Book has gone up on my car from where it was after Cash-4-Clunkers. I wouldn't whine too much if I was a buyer tho. They're still a lot cheaper now than $32,000.


+1 
For the money GTO's are hard to beat IMO.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Supply and demand, I guess. It was a low production car, and nothing else quite like it at the time. It took the Mustang and the Challenger six years to catch up in terms of performance.
Still, it's funny - they were so poorly marketed. The dealers were practically giving them away new. It took a couple of years for people to catch on, but by then, no one could get there hands on them. My dealer wanted to buy it off of me - no trade in/trade up nonsense, just sell us the car, we need used GTOs.
On the flip side, though, I do find it hard to believe that people are dropping 20K+ on a 6-8 year old car. Maybe in terms of raw dollars, it's a good deal, but it's cash out of pocket or bank loan. 20K may be better than 32K, but not as good as $500 a month.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

bills_zpam said:


> Supply and demand, I guess. It was a low production car, and nothing else quite like it at the time. It took the Mustang and the Challenger six years to catch up in terms of performance.
> Still, it's funny - they were so poorly marketed. *The dealers were practically giving them away new.* It took a couple of years for people to catch on, but by then, no one could get there hands on them. My dealer wanted to buy it off of me - no trade in/trade up nonsense, just sell us the car, we need used GTOs.
> On the flip side, though, I do find it hard to believe that people are dropping 20K+ on a 6-8 year old car. Maybe in terms of raw dollars, it's a good deal, but it's cash out of pocket or bank loan. 20K may be better than 32K, but not as good as $500 a month.


I must of missed that because the 2 dealers I went to when they were new were charged a few $1000 markup and 'not allowing test drives'. Needless to say I never bought one right away because of it.


----------



## RichM921 (Jul 30, 2011)

Why would dealers not allow test drives? I actually have heard that before in regard to our GTOs but I don't quite understand the reasoning.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lots of dealers think people will just come in...test drive and not buy as the drive was all they wanted...I encountered that when looking for Corvettes..."We don't offer test drives."...of course, I walked...

Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...odd is it might sound and especially for Corvettes since they are allocated and not open to straight out ordering (you can order them if the dealer has an allocation for one...smaller dealers might only get one or a few allocations for Corvette a year) is that some dealers have no intention of selling the car...would like it to be on the showroom floor for the eye candy and hopefully to bring in the buyers who end up with more practical purchases......

Bill


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

The local dealerships here charged a $400 security deposit that you received back upon returning with the new goat. The idea might have been in the right direction, but I'm not sure what good 400 bucks woulda done had something gone wrong.


----------

